

Blogopy. Use your scanner to blog - mrottenkolber
http://mr.gy/blogopy/

======
mrottenkolber
I am currently starting out as a freelance developer and consultant. So this
is a concept/prototype for my portfolio.

I am really in love with the duality of the system (analogue media with
digital distribution).

Let me hear what you think! :)

PS: Obviously missing: RSS feed.

